# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  New software for 3D printers: MatterControl

## Mcbride19

It seems that this software isn't really new but it seems powerfull and it's FREE:
http://www.mattercontrol.com/



I've just tested it and it's really interresting, 3 slicing method (matterslice, slic3r or cura) it can import parameters from those slicing software.
You can find powerfull options as : "*Automatic Print Leveling*"  

http://www.mattercontrol.com/articles/m … t-leveling

A fantastic option that helps to have a good bed level without using  electronic or mecanic device.
I think i'm going to let simplify 3d and repetier to use this software.  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## 3DPBuser

No affiliation to SD?

----------


## Mcbride19

You mean Solidoodle ?
No,  the software actualy have only 3 partners : airwolf3d, seemecnc and robo3d 
But more partners plan to join this software

http://www.mattercontrol.com/partners

Of course it still have some bugs but a new upgrade is coming and the devellopers are listening the user to make this software better and put inside some real interresting options.
http://wiki.mattercontrol.com/Release_Notes

You can import your slic3r parameters for example, that helps a lot to have good parameters.
I first used it for my Rostock Max but also I made test on the Solidoodle with the help of the slic3r parameters import option. And the result was really good, especially with the Automatic print levelling that helps me a lot on the Solidoodle(As you know the solidoodle's mecanic bed levelling system is far from perfect).

I've made other test since yesterday, and I can confirm that it's a real interresting soft for our 3d printers(Solidoodle or others !).
It's a brand new software that still needs to grow up but it can become one of the most powerfull and Free 3d printing software(better than simplify3d or repetier/slic3r).

----------


## Mcbride19

A new version : 1.1.3

The download link;

http://www.mattercontrol.com/#jumpMa...ntrolDownloads

Don't worry if it's written 1.1.2, when you click to download it's the new version.

----------


## Stigern

How does the bed leveling stuff work? How can it adjust or level the bed?

----------


## Mcbride19

simply by using the paper method, giving you the fine control of the head(or the bed it depends what sort of printer you have). And by this method it saved the result and use it each time you are printing, but the bed levelling can be disabled , so you can print with youre own adjustments.

----------

